# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si të krijoj një PPPoE në Ubuntu?

## auLoN.

Si të krijoj një linjë interneti PPPoE në Ubuntu ?

----------


## altiX

Hap një terminal dhe shkruaj komandën:


```
sudo pppoeconf
```

Pasi ta bësh konfigurimin (jep të dhënat e 'Provider-it' tënd), starton me komandën:


```
sudo pon dsl-provider
```

----------


## auLoN.

në fakt unë kam wireless kam dy pc një me modem një wireless, në windows xp konektohesha me wireless permes pppoe? por si ta bëj këtë në ubuntu?

----------


## altiX

*Network Manager* (System → Administration → Network) 

   1. Kliko te _Network Manager_

   2. zgjidh _wireless network_ prej listës

   3. Jepe _Network Key_

   4. Kliko _Connect_.

----------


## auLoN.

> *Network Manager* (System → Administration → Network) 
> 
>    1. Kliko te _Network Manager_
> 
>    2. zgjidh _wireless network_ prej listës
> 
>    3. Jepe _Network Key_
> 
>    4. Kliko _Connect_.


unë pa network key e kam pasur tek windows xp, pra si ta krijoj një network key tek pc me modem për ta vendosur tek wireless

----------


## altiX

...Kjo *lidhje* e internetit tregon se si (ka edhe shume tjera!)

----------


## auLoN.

po ku ta mar atë network key-n?

----------

